# AAA EVAR   palmaz stent vs extension cuff



## jas100695 (Aug 25, 2010)

If a palmaz stent is used to treat a difficult type 1 endoleak, would it be considered an extension cuff?  (34825)    I beleive 37205 is bundled into 34802 and modifier -59 would not apply because stent is going into the same vessel during the same operative session.


----------



## lisammy (Aug 27, 2010)

According to the inclusion notes in the CPT. Stent placement in the target area either before or after endograft deployment is not reported seperately. I think you senerio would fall into that note, so I would not bill for the stent placement.  Please let me know if anyone disagrees.


----------



## boogiebowden (Sep 2, 2010)

*endoleak*

Without reading the entire OP note and only having the info below, I would say yes, that is an extensive cuff/extension limb and should be reported as the 34825 & 75953, not the 37205 & 75960.  Two typical scenarios where the cuffs are utilized are endoleaks and to custom fit the patient's anatomy.  (pt's vessels longer than the docking limb)

Hope that helps.


----------

